# Possible Fake ST Dupont X-Tend



## HOPHEAD (Oct 29, 2008)

My sister bought me an ST Dupont X-Tend lighter recently as a gift. I believe that the lighter might be a counterfeit.

She purchased the lighter online from a smoke shop in Florida. I will withhold the name of the smoke shop for now. They claim they are an authorized ST Dupont dealer but I do not see their name or anyone in their city listed as an ST Dupont dealer on the ST Dupont website.

On the ignition switch there is a very small label on the back side that says "CHINA".

It is my understanding that ST Dupont lighters are all made in France. Why would this lighter be stamped China?

FYI the lighter cost $139.95.


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

HOPHEAD said:


> My sister bought me an ST Dupont X-Tend lighter recently as a gift. I believe that the lighter might be a counterfeit.
> 
> She purchased the lighter online from a smoke shop in Florida. I will withhold the name of the smoke shop for now. They claim they are an authorized ST Dupont dealer but I do not see their name or anyone in their city listed as an ST Dupont dealer on the ST Dupont website.
> 
> ...


If it says "China", it is definitely a fake. Call the store and get your money back. If not, call Dupont and report the store. People on Ebay have been prosecuted for selling fake Duponts. You will notice that many items have been removed, for this reason.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

FYI - Authentic ST Duponts are made in France

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## HOPHEAD (Oct 29, 2008)

I have sent an email to both the distrubutor in the US, Lotus MJYX in Warwick, RI and ST Dupont in France. Hopefully someone from ST Dupont will respond with a concrete answer. I do not live far from Warwick, RI so if I don't hear anything I may go down there in person.

If it is a fake the only thing giving it away is the CHINA sticker. The function and every else about the lighter is flawless. I like this a lot better than my Xikar lighter or my Lotus table top lighter.


----------



## deschete (Aug 20, 2008)

I have one bought from Payless Cigars in New Orleans, LA that also has the black china sticker. I am curious to see how this resolves...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I thought X-Tend series of lighters were not made in France?

I know traditionally, most ST Dupont stuff is. Some ST Dupont merchandise is not even made by them like neck ties, shirts, etc...

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

My XTend has a sticker on the bottom. ST Dupont in script, made in France underneath.

BTW....I paid less than $100 on sale, brand new, from a well known and respected stateside vendor.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

My X-Tend has ST Dupont in script the word Paris under that at the end of Dupont in very small font and made in France below that. It appears to be engraved into the lighter. No sticker.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Yep, exactly the same here...I guess yer eyes are better than mine. Happens when you get old.


----------



## JDC20 (Feb 11, 2004)

I do believe that I had heard this year or late last year that the X-tends were going to be produced in a new factory in China, couldn't swear to it though.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

chip said:


> Yep, exactly the same here...I guess yer eyes are better than mine. Happens when you get old.


:r I wish. I had to use a hand held magnifier to read mine.


----------



## HOPHEAD (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine does not say Made in France, it just says ST Dupont.

Neither ST DUpont in France or their distributor in Warwick, RI have responded to my email inquiries. I live close to Warwick. I may need to take a ride there.

So far I am not impressed by their customer service.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> I thought X-Tend series of lighters were not made in France?
> 
> I know traditionally, most ST Dupont stuff is. Some ST Dupont merchandise is not even made by them like neck ties, shirts, etc...
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.


I have several ST Dupont lighters including 2 Xtends from reputable dealers and they all say "Made in France".


----------



## lightersdirect (Nov 18, 2005)

The new Xtends (mini/maxi-jets) are made in China. They do not have any markings on the bottom. Instead, 'S.T. Dupont' is engraved on the side ignition.

The old Xtends were made in France and say so on the bottom (like most of you have pictured).

_On the ignition switch there is a very small label on the back side that says "CHINA"._ legit, your lighter is not a fake


----------



## HOPHEAD (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you. It is too bad they are made in China now though.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

I have noticed that a lot of places are now selling both types. The new ones made in China named mini-jets and maxi-jets and the older ones made in France named X-tend. You could always return your maxi-jet and find a place which still has some of the X-tends in stock before they are all gone. Either way good luck with yours. Mine has been great.


----------



## HOPHEAD (Oct 29, 2008)

The lighter I have says X-Tend on the ignition button.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

Check out this link. It looks to me that the newer ones have ST Dupont on the ignition bar. The older ones have what is in the picture I took above on the bottom. Does your look like either of these? How about some pics?


----------



## HOPHEAD (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are pictures of the lighter:


----------



## lightersdirect (Nov 18, 2005)

Some of the late model Xtends were already manufactured in China
They have Xtend engraved into the iginition bar
China printed in small black letters on the back of the iginition bar
No markings besides ST Dupont on the bottom
It looks like yours matches up with the description.

They also came in a black Xtend cardboard case; the new Mini/MaxiJets come in a white ST Dupont cardboard case


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> FYI - Authentic ST Duponts are made in France
> 
> I hope this helps
> 
> ~Mark


Are they MADE with French parts is the question you should be asking.
Swiss watches can be made in Switzerland with Chinese parts or they can be made in China with Swiss parts.
Jusst because something is made or it should actually say "assembled" in France does not mean the parts are all fabricated in France.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Not sure Id pay over $140 for anything made in china


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I just checked the Fruit of the Loom t-shirt I'm wearing...and it same...Made In China. Is that a fake t-shirt?


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

tchariya said:


> I just checked the Fruit of the Loom t-shirt I'm wearing...and it same...Made In China. Is that a fake t-shirt?


YES. :mn:gn:chk:r j/k
Isn't everything made in China now? Next it will be cigars.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I have the old version (Made in France) and love it. What a shame really. They are now produced much cheaper yet price is not lower, just more profits to the company. :mn By the way Colibri handles the X-Tend line for Dupont in the USA.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

wish these were still made in france... feels wrong to have that china bit printed


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Isn't it true they can be made in France still with parts from China.
I know Watches are now required to state these facts.
Swiss made does not mean swiss parts and vise versa.
HELL, Harley Davidson uses some parts from China.
They are still made in the USA.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

jhp612 said:


> wish these were still made in france... feels wrong to have that china bit printed


What's the difference?
FRANCE....
CHINA......

Why the preference?


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Not sure why, but just feels cheeper to me. I'd rather hand my friend a gift made in france than china..



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> What's the difference?
> FRANCE....
> CHINA......
> 
> Why the preference?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I try not to by anything from France, or China for that matter. It is hard, though


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

RJT said:


> I have the old version (Made in France) and love it. What a shame really. They are now produced much cheaper yet price is not lower, just more profits to the company. :mn By the way Colibri handles the X-Tend line for Dupont in the USA.


The price for the new ST Duponts is considerably lower priced than the X-Tend Model. If I remeber correctly it ranges from $75.00 and up on the difference. There is at least one good reputable seller on Ebay that sales the ST Dupont lighers and Colibri. He has good prices well below MSRP. He sales both types of the ST Dupont and have not read any complaints about his product.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

3 yr old thread..


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

Rock31 said:


> 3 yr old thread..


The post prior to mine was from 09-11-2011 and did not realize how old it was. It is still a valid question though since they are still selling both lighters. Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Not directed at you Mitchell, just out there for people that may not realize the date..


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

Rock31 said:


> Not directed at you Mitchell, just out there for people that may not realize the date..


Oh, OK thats really good of you to inform the people. Who knows the Dupont Minis may no longer be made in China or maybe both of them are now that 3 years have passed.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

My Tatuaje Face Maxi-Jet says nothing about France on it. From the descriptions given I'm going to say it's probably still made in China. Besides, when have you heard of a company bringing production from a cheap labor country back to a non-cheap labor country? It doesn't affect the function of the lighter, my Maxi-Jet is my favorite torch lighter, it works perfectly every time. Don't worry about whether it's from France or China, just worry about whether it's a good lighter. 

Again, it should be pointed out that production on these moved from France to China 3 YEARS AGO. So if no one has noticed the difference lately, don't get up in arms about it.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Isn't it true they can be made in France still with parts from China.
> I know Watches are now required to state these facts.
> Swiss made does not mean swiss parts and vise versa.
> HELL, Harley Davidson uses some parts from China.
> They are still made in the USA.


HD is one of the few companies that still prefers things made in USA, they have very few if any parts that are made in China. With that being said you can buy accessories that are made in China and parts from the dealership that are made in China, but here's a dirty little secret, just because the dealer sells it doesn't mean it's OE...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Not directed at you Mitchell, just out there for people that may not realize the date..


I for one am looking for these so old or not I appreciate it Ray.


----------

